# Just messing around



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

ok i just had to mess around with my new corer


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, got my attention...go man go!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm liking that!! Keep us updated on the final product. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Is that plywood? It looks AWESOME!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice. 
Am I correct is the assumption that using the corer you could make multiple, progressively smaller, pieces from a single 'chunk'?

Terry -- doesn't look like plywood on the finished bowl. Sure does on the raw glue-up though.
edit: looking again it appears to be two different pieces. The first one does look like plywood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Is that plywood? It looks AWESOME!


My question too.... Never seen 12" thick plywood...unless he done it himself....???????????

Dang nice work whatever it is...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like a lot of glued up solid wood to me. Sweet looking.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

here is a update only worked on it for about a hour.
yep its old plywood scrap glued together.
there are three differant size corers.you can cut out small bowls from a big blank.
hard to cut plywood this way,lots of small holes and very tough.will rough sand than stain than put a coating on like the eyes on a fishing pole.hope it works


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

Stained today


----------

